# How important is a matching Center channel?



## chewie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a pair of Linn Ninka's that I absolutely love. I also have 2 pair of Linn Unik's as my rears. My center channel though, is currently a Castle Acoustics Keep, but I am looking to upgrade my it to a Linn. I am debating between Linn Trikan and a Linn Ekwal. I am heavily leaning towards getting the Ekwal as it is a step up from the Trikan, but at the same time the Trikan was the center that Linn made to match with the Ninka's.

Am I over thinking this or is there a significant reason to go with the matching over the higher end center?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd certainly suggest you go with the matching center, best bet is to have three identical speakers. Due to room constraints, wives, placement and other issues this is... usually difficult. Second best is a matching center from the same manufacturer and the same line. The center speaker should match the other speakers used in a system and utilize the same driver complement. This helps keeps the front sound stage and panning effects as seamless as possible. Of course it is still a huge compromise and the room will also affect the centers ability to integrate with the L & R. Still a matched center is, I believe, extremely important.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree. My first foray into multi-channel sound is the set up I currently use(see profile for list), and after watching movies in stereo for 20 years I had NO idea how much of the movie soundtrack actually is center channel. Knowing what I know now, I would plan to spend a significant amount on a center speaker. Maybe the most of any single speaker in a 5.1 set up. Or at least, if not spend the most, then make sure it matches the front L&R and is at least to par in quality with those.


----------



## chewie (Oct 26, 2011)

So the Trikan is the center that was originally designed to match with the Ninka's. The Ekwal was originally the 5120 which was paired with the 5140's and at the time of release they were the next notch up the Linn ladder. So essentially the Trikan is a slightly lower end center, but matches the Ninka's drivers. The Ekwal is slightly higher end but was not originally paired with the Ninka's.

To be honest I have been leaning towards the Ekwal because it is a little higher end, but I don't want to over think and end up spending more money on a center only to have it overpower, or in any way muddle my sound with a center from a different line, even though its the same manufacturer.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I think either should be fine. Linn speakers at that range have similar sonics. It shouldn't be a problem. If you think you may upgrade your Ninkas sometime the Ekwal would be the way to go.


----------

